# Timber- AM & PM (Construction)



## thechosenone (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi

I am going thru Test Masters Material. They have a full scale section on TIMBER. Does it apply to AM and also to Construction PM? All other books I have referred does not have a single question of timber....

Any testmaster students here?

Any advice?


----------



## SF_century (Oct 22, 2014)

Take a Look at the NCEES Practice Exams For what to expect on the exam. You can also look into the NCEES website for Exam Specifications to see it if is listed there.


----------



## SF_century (Oct 22, 2014)

--


----------



## SF_century (Oct 22, 2014)

--


----------

